# installaider



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Has anyone tried this tool? When it comes to the 1Hp which is getting a bit heavy for my arms, I'm looking for a tool to help me install larger disposals.



http://disposalinstallaider.com/


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

use your knee,or start pumping iron


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

suzie said:


> Has anyone tried this tool? When it comes to the 1Hp which is getting a bit heavy for my arms, I'm looking for a tool to help me install larger disposals.
> 
> 
> 
> http://disposalinstallaider.com/


First time Ive seen one, looks like it would work pretty good.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Just get it. If it doesn't work it will go on Ebay. The smallest bottle jack and a 2x4 may help you (just spit balling). Where's Gear Junkie?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I like to water test before I put the disposal on. Looks like a pain but worth a try, I thought the Ridgid sink tool was a POS until I tried it. Let us know how it works in the field.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

looks like it just might work!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you get a price?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

nice i just used the saf t kut compresion ring tool, i thought it was gonna be junk and what i paid for it wasnt cheap either but let me tell you i love that tool seconds to remove and easy as hell to use


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

HSI said:


> Did you get a price?


Its 85 dollars


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I emailed them. I'm interested in trying this out.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Eighty Five Dollar make me holler!*

I'll buy one...
Mostly because I have a Tool habbit to support


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I just stack up whatever is under the ho sink. Bowl box if cascade SOS pad box. Trash bag box. That's usually how I doit. Am I the only one ?? Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I just stack up whatever is under the ho sink. Bowl box if cascade SOS pad box. Trash bag box. That's usually how I doit. Am I the only one ?? Lol


You must have really small feet..


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Will that work with all disposals


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

hsi said:


> did you get a price?


 
149.99


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

revenge said:


> Will that work with all disposals


 
They claim it will


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Flyin Brian said:


> use your knee,or start pumping iron


 
I started pumping iron but I have a tool habit I need to feed on occasion


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> Just get it. If it doesn't work it will go on Ebay. The smallest bottle jack and a 2x4 may help you (just spit balling). Where's Gear Junkie?


Seen it...seems like alot of room for improvement. To big and expensive. I think I can make the same thing with a cherne plug....so far it works great in my mind, lol


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

I just hold the disposal up with one hand. No big deal, thought everyone did that.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Bigcim said:


> I just hold the disposal up with one hand. No big deal, thought everyone did that.


That's what I do too


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> That's what I do too


Me too. Guess a 1 hp is heavy ?? I'm not big but never had a problem


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I've held up the commercial ones one handed and bolted them in.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I use my :cowboy:....:laughing:

I thought a woman started this thread fellas.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm willing to admit that some of the heavily insulated versions can be a real pain in the arse and a tool like that would be helpful.

Sure I can push the unit up there, but I can't fit my paws in the gap between the top of the insulation jacket and the sink to turn the locking flange.

I'm kinda liking the look of that gizmo personally...but I'm a Tool-a-holic :laughing:


P.S.: I clicked on the paypal option on that link and it showed the tool at $90. That's not bad IMO.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I'm willing to admit that some of the heavily insulated versions can be a real pain in the arse and a tool like that would be helpful.
> 
> Sure I can push the unit up there, but I can't fit my paws in the gap between the top of the insulation jack and the sink to turn the locking flange.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised. After seeing you walk the I-beam around like a 1x4 I figured a disposer would be no biggie.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I just set it on my belly, fits perfect. I wish they made something to pull me out from under a sink though.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I use my left hand to hold it in place with right hand on the collar. 
I like the idea and will try one. Usually in the kitchen everyone is watching. I like to put on a bit of a show and its great when I hear " man I am glad I didn't try that myself" or something to that effect. 
This will add another reason for the husband to tell his wife " see what he is doing, that is why I didn't want to tackle this". 
Besides that it look cool.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like a good tool might have to try one out


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Paid 84 dollars for it and it shipped yesterday.

Ill let everyone know how it works out.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

seems like its something that will sell at HD or Lowes...guess im used how i do it and that would make a extra step..good idea though


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

suzie said:


> Has anyone tried this tool? When it comes to the 1Hp which is getting a bit heavy for my arms, I'm looking for a tool to help me install larger disposals.


Baahhh! That's just silly. Just hold the garb up with one hand and attach with the other hand. Nothin to it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For me, it's that stupid ring. Gotta hold down the flange while pushing up on the ring.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

use a flat head gear junkie shove it between ring and collar and follow ring, sort of like the way the tire guys remove and install a tire


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

revenge said:


> use a flat head gear junkie shove it between ring and collar and follow ring, sort of like the way the tire guys remove and install a tire


Done that. Been thinking of either installing the silicone after I put the ring on or making a reverse plier to install the ring. Kinda like a big snap ring.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

15dollars on ebay


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hot diggity dog you illiterate Texan!! This just made my day. Thanks.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> For me, it's that stupid ring. Gotta hold down the flange while pushing up on the ring.


It's easy. Put PUTTY on flange. Push into place with the flipping words facing the right direction and centered. Hold in place with left hand and push other pieces on with right while standing up looking at flange. No need to make it hard on yourself. Use your thumb and pinky to push the split ring into place. Easy peezy.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

or just set the disposal on it to hold it down while you work under the sink


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> It's easy. Put PUTTY on flange. Push into place with the flipping words facing the right direction and centered. Hold in place with left hand and push other pieces on with right while standing up looking at flange. No need to make it hard on yourself. Use your thumb and pinky to push the split ring into place. Easy peezy.


You must have 8' arms. :laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

suzie said:


> Has anyone tried this tool? <snip>
> 
> THIS WORKS FOR ME BUT I DO LIKE THAT SNAP RING INSTALLER FOR ISE


----------

